# (MN) Oakponds Turbocharger MH CBR



## Chuck Anderson

Oakponds Turbocharger MH 
(AKA Tank)

Hips: Excellent CB 10066E24M-VPI
Elbows: Normal EL2039M24-VPI
Cerf: Normal CB-EYE77/31M-VPI
DM: Clear CB-DM1683/25M-VPI
PRA: Tested Clear
EIC: Tested Clear
Registration: SR63931701 (AKC)
*
Tank is a solid 70 pound Chesapeake Bay Retriever. His grandparents are QAA or better.
Sire: DK'S Viking Warrior
Dam: DK'S Can You Hear Me Now
*
Please contact John Kolf at 507-720-7886


----------

